# Pictures are a Problem



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You may have noticed, but I very seldom post pictures of my fluffs. I would like to but don't. WHY?

Because I can't get good pictures of the fluffs, no matter which camera I use or how many shots I take. I have one of the best DSL camera's around with very, very, very quick shutter speeds that I bought especially to take pictures of the fluffs, and yet, I still get bad pictures.

Lacie hates to have her picture taken. She frowns, hides, looks at me with a mean or hurt expression and never gives me "ears" when taking her picture. She never looks like Lacie to me and always looks soooooooooo unhappy that I hate to post her picture. In every picture, her expression says, "Mom's been BEATING me for days."

Tilly normally takes an OK picture, but she isn't nearly as cute as Lacie or Secret.

Secret -- well she's just too busy to sit still for pictures. If I use treats, she gets so excited that she shakes all over and moves to get the treats. If I don't use treats, she gets up and moves around looking to find treats on the table or wherever I have her posed. She's scared of squeakies, so that never works for her pictures. Most of her pictures are a blur because of how quickly she moves.

I try and try. I've bought books on how to take better pictures of dogs. Have an entire shelf of them. I've upgraded cameras. I might try to take 300 shots with none of them looking good enough to post.

I know that my SM friends that send us gifts, would like to see pictures, but all the pictures are so bad that I'm embarrassed to post them.

What am I to do? Do any of you feel the same?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My Zach is a perfect picture taker, but last night we did the holiday pictures and Boo wore me out! My sister had one of those continueous picture buttons and we took 60 and got 5 good ones. Some odds right? Most pictures were one big blur because Boo can't keep still. We all slept well last night!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I think any of the pictures of them are adorable. But I do know what you mean because I feel the same way about Leila's. I feel like I take 100 pictures just to get one that I will share and even that one doesn't show how she really looks in person. I think you should just share yours anyway. 

I have had better success in getting her to look at me since turning off the flash.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I never use the flash, it just makes it worse for mine. I just feel like such a failure that picture taking. Somehow my DH could always get great pictures of the fluff. I have no idea what his secret was.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You are not a failure. Some just don't want to cooperate. What is there favorite treat? Sometimes we have one of us standing behind the camera waving the treat around?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel exactly the same way. I must have taken 5000 pictures of the kids, with only a handful of decent ones to show for it. I always used to think pictures of me looked awful too. I wonder if my kids are just prettier in my mind than in reality. Cindy is the only SMer who ever saw MiMi in person, so nobody can protest.

Here is an example of a random photo. Couple of ugly mutts, no?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I must have taken 5000 pictures of the kids, with only a handful of decent ones to show for it. I always used to think pictures of me looked awful too. I wonder if my kids are just prettier in my mind than in reality. Cindy is the only SMer who ever saw MiMi in person, so nobody can protest.
> 
> Here is an example of a random photo. Couple of ugly mutts, no?


No. Those are the best pictures.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> You may have noticed, but I very seldom post pictures of my fluffs. I would like to but don't. WHY?
> 
> Because I can't get good pictures of the fluffs, no matter which camera I use or how many shots I take. I have one of the best DSL camera's around with very, very, very quick shutter speeds that I bought especially to take pictures of the fluffs, and yet, I still get bad pictures.
> 
> ...


Do you have a feature on your camera called "Best Image Selection" ? If yes, try that setting and see what you get. Or if you have a "burst" on your camera, you can use this too, draw back is that it will take a huge amount of pictures in a short time and you will have to select the one you like.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Lynn, yes I'm in St. John as I'm typing this. Some time I should let you try my Panasonic Lumix. It has a feature called burst..... Just hold the button down and it takes continues pictures. But I also take pictures just about every day.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

For every one picture I post of Milo - I take at least 10 others(sometimes a lot more). With Milo, it's all about angle, lighting(definitely no flash, but if it's too bright, or outside - he squints a lot), and I always bribe him by holding treats or his favourite toy. Sometimes he's not in the mood for pictures, and he looks all sad and squints his eyes.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Try using a tripod with a trigger release. This way you can be face to face with them and it is less intimidating to the fluffs. A flash would help if you are in low light as it freezes the action. If you have a dedicated flash for your DSR, you can aim the light at the ceiling and have it bounce back so you are not directing flash in their eyes.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the same problem! It's getting a tiny bit better, but trying to get them in the same pic is a joke. So I also don't post many pics!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Keep trying, Lynn! Pearlan has been a very good at posing for pictures but I usually take a bunch and pick the best. I have also noticed that she does much better in the mornings, after her grooming, than if I try to get pictures later on the day. 
Try doing pictures in the morning next time, maybe that will help! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Awww I know the feeling. Lily hates to have her picture taken. We went to see Santa today and this is the ONLY half way decent picture out of around 20 they took. LOL


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Been there, ahm.. actually I´m still there  but Boycie is still a young pup, maybe he will learn to pose later. And I am the worst when it comes to photos, I basically want to take pictures of his every move but he seems camera shy. I have some pretty pictures of him, but to me he seems a bit different in real life. I must say I´m a bit jealous of the lovely fluff pictures I have seen here  Need to work on my photography skills  Good luck with your future photos, looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Super Glue treats to your head. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley: Lynn, if you only knew how many pix I take of Tyler to try to get a few. He sees the camera come out and here comes the pout. :angry: I find that I get about the same pix with my Power Shot and my Rebel - not a huge difference. I just keep shooting. Sometimes I do use burst to take a batch and hope for a good one. I don't glue treats to my head but I do get a few and try to hold them over the camera. Kind of feel like a one-armed paper hanger but I'm desperate. Luckily the cameras are better now with red eye and I can usually fix that in iPhoto unless it's that weird yellow color. If you can drag someone to help you, that's even better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> Try using a tripod with a trigger release. This way you can be face to face with them and it is less intimidating to the fluffs. A flash would help if you are in low light as it freezes the action. If you have a dedicated flash for your DSR, you can aim the light at the ceiling and have it bounce back so you are not directing flash in their eyes.


I am sorry Tracey, but you are way out there...top notch. I have never understood how to bounce light. I invested in a good camera and dedicated lens...but that is all I am willing to do/spend.Your photos of Ben are fabulous. Alan sold our tripod. When we were into film photography, we spent a fortune on equipment...that became outdated. I am no longer willing to buy special equipment just to get a pretty picture to post on line. Furthermore, I guess I just don't have the drive to keep trying. I guess you will all just have to put up with ugly MiMi. I swear...she is so much prettier than her photos...or maybe only in my eyes....I dunno.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

When I take pictures of Jasmine I always have treats on hand; however, sometimes that doesn't work either. When Treats don't work I make sounds or say something to get her attention. I think Jasmine likes getting her pictures taken because of the treats, but I take a lot of pictures and then I choose the best one. 

I think that you should post your photo's even if you think they are not great. We just want to see your fluffs!!!

Here are some pictures of Jasmine. Some of these are going to be in my Calendar that I make. That's why I take so many pictures of her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have never got all four of mine in a picture "on purpose' By the time I put the camera to my face, they scatter. I must say that Dewey loves to get his taken. He'll look me right in the eye when I get the camera out. Laurel's the worst! I usually put her on a little table in the hallway. It's too high for her to jump. She doesn't have a choice but to sit there. I've seen some of your girls and I think that they look lovely!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> When I take pictures of Jasmine I always have treats on hand; however, sometimes that doesn't work either. When Treats don't work I make sounds or say something to get her attention. I think Jasmine likes getting her pictures taken because of the treats, but I take a lot of pictures and then I choose the best one.
> 
> I think that you should post your photo's even if you think they are not great. We just want to see your fluffs!!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of Jasmine. Some of these are going to be in my Calendar that I make. That's why I take so many pictures of her.


I agree with this. Post pics anyway. Who cares if they are not top quality. I know you're a perfectionist but we just want to see your babies. 

Here's another idea-Videos! Skip pictures altogether and post videos instead. We would love that too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't take good pix of fluffs either,I usually get major stink eye from them...If only they could enjoy it as much as treats... and I bribe them too but they know its work... not fun...
I try to take pix because before digital it took many pix to get a good one and you didn't know until the film was developed... thankfully we can see straight away if the piccies are good.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I know how you feel. I spend about half an hour just taking pictures with only a few good ones, but most have a tongue stuck out and or eyes closed or someone walking out of the shot. Jodi usually looks like he needs brushing even after I've done it. or the photo shows that he needs more trimming around his face. Usually I don't use a flash, and wait until he's in his bed and still. Or it's in the morning with him in front of the window and me back on to a window for the best lighting. I think I'm going to cave though and pay for a photo class, to learn how to use my camera. Even though I've been in a photo class before with a film camera, or possbily read the manual for my camera. That might help me. LOL

The only other suggestion for you is to make a "blind" to hide your camera from view. use a piece of cardboard (with a nice pattern on it, if they are afraid of you holding a cardboard box) with a hole fitting around the lense (and viewfinder) unless you use a LCD screen. Sit on a low stool and just let them walk around you until they are quiet and still and wait for your chance. Yes a stake out. LOL.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Everyone always tells me the candid shots that I think are "bad" are the best ones... 

So I agree: Just take the photos and share them. They are photos of life... life isn't posed and perfect. 

I like the tripod idea for posed photos tho.... 

I don't use a flash. I learned a tip from taking photos of infants years ago.... it is to set up by a window with good natural light. Not bright sunlight, just a good natural light.

Grace is more wiggly and doesn't like photos much, so I try to set her on something like a chair or table so she stays put.

Then I use cheese.... which is Grace's most sought after treat.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Grace'sMom
[COLOR="Red" said:


> Then I use cheese[/COLOR].... which is Grace's most sought after treat.


:HistericalSmiley:
That works w/people to "say cheese!":thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I am sorry Tracey, but you are way out there...top notch. I have never understood how to bounce light. I invested in a good camera and dedicated lens...but that is all I am willing to do/spend.Your photos of Ben are fabulous. Alan sold our tripod. When we were into film photography, we spent a fortune on equipment...that became outdated. I am no longer willing to buy special equipment just to get a pretty picture to post on line. Furthermore, I guess I just don't have the drive to keep trying. *I guess you will all just have to put up with ugly MiMi. I swear...she is so much prettier than her photos...or maybe only in my eyes....I dunno.*


:w00t::blink: Sylvia, you stop right there! MiMi is so pretty in the photos you post! Don't you call her pics ugly!!! okay...fine... maybe the pic of her with with black mascara on wasn't her finest portrait but that pic was worth a thousand words B)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I agree with this. Post pics anyway. Who cares if they are not top quality. I know you're a perfectionist but we just want to see your babies.
> 
> Here's another idea-*Videos*! Skip pictures altogether and post videos instead. We would love that too.
> 
> ...


Lynn, I have to agree- Post some videos! and we don't care about picture quality perfection... even cell-phone pics and video are fine! I think 90% of my pics are from my cell phone  I agree that it's hard to capture the wiggley-butts with still pics sometimes. just post them anyway!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I couldn't take a good picture to save my life.. lol so you are not alone! Much of my problem seems to be lighting. Whether day or night it always looks horrible! Of course, i am mainly using my phone to take pictures and most often indoors. My phone camera does take very nice pictures outdoors...So All the crappy outdoor pictures that i have of them have nothing to do with lighting. The lighting is great! The photographer is not. haha 

Indoor pictures tend to leave my fluffs looking yellow, with washed out or red hue backgrounds.. YUCK! ( you will all soon witness this with your own eyes when we do our SS reveal (sadly) Also, if i use a flash, then their eyes are glowing and monsterish! Either way, none of my pictures seem to show how beautiful they look to me. I am continuously disappointed  I would love to have even half of the gorgeous shots that many of you are able to capture of your babies! I feel like all their beauty will remain in my mind, and sadly, never in a picture


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Lynn, I know exactly what you mean. I can't even tell you how many pictures I've gotten of just their tail as they walk out of the shot. Thank goodness for digital cameras so you can delete the bad ones.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*A possible answer!*

:w00t: Lynn As you already know I am a Maltese breeder who has to have pictures if I am going to sell a puppy to a pet home... WILD :smpullhair: WILD :smtease:WILD puppies... how can a good picture even be imaginable!! I found the answer in a simple not too expensive video camera called FLIP... there may be others out there like this. When you video and then plug into computer (I am NOT technical person) it takes you to already downloaded (???) page that allows you to store video, post video etc. And allows you to get still pictures out of the video.. IT IS AWESOME... video for a few minutes and capture a still picture out of all the video frames. Here are some examples of pictures I have gotten from the video.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG Jeanne, those babies are adorable! Is that Sissy on the sparkles?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

sherry said:


> OMG Jeanne, those babies are adorable! Is that Sissy on the sparkles?


:wub: Sherry YES Sissy is in 3 pictures, the sparkles, the pictures of young puppy with red ball and the picture with the navy blue plaid bed... SHE was easy to get a good picture... A silly cutie who was not too WILD compared to other puppies! I miss her! :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I also have the hardest time getting pictures. For every picture I post, there are at least 20 that it took to get me there. And Rocky? He won't look at the camera for ANYTHING. I can say 'cookie' till I'm blue in the face. That's why I post so few of him, he's impossible.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Sherry YES Sissy is in 3 pictures, the sparkles, the pictures of young puppy with red ball and the picture with the navy blue plaid bed... SHE was easy to get a good picture... A silly cutie who was not too WILD compared to other puppies! I miss her! :wub:


I saved the pics! She is such a doll baby, and so much fun! If you ever get anywhere near me holler and we will meet up! And she and Riley are a match made in Heaven!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, I feel your pain! Emma is very hard to take pictures of! She used to be wild and crazy and never sit still...then she would never want to look at the camera...now her latest thing is looking like she's been beaten up every time I try to take pictures. Honestly, her eyes go all droopy and she looks so sad. I take about a zillion pictures to get a couple of good ones. 

Bailey is pretty easy to take pics of. All I have to do is show him a treat and he does whatever I want. LOL.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I give mine a pep talk!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I find my girls can be pretty sulky in regards to pictures too. Not their usual faces for sure. I find I can get Lola to look happier if I play with her somewhat, but then her hair is all over the place. Easier if you have someone to help I think for posed pictures. For just general house pictures it is never going to be that good as it is hard to catch with poor lighting. Try adding more light no matter the source. On camera flash won't be flattering without bounce or some form of diffusion. Sylie your pictures are lovely but would look better brighter, which means exposure. The camera always tries to make things grey. That is how it does exposure. So, if you photograph white things you usually have to add a bit of exposure compensation which is a dial/button on your camera that you move into the plus range. The opposite is true, if you photography black things then you have to tell the camera to do less exposure than it thinks. Also if you have your camera set for jpegs. Then a mode like portrait rather than landscape would we more flattering a colour combination. It is usually a little less saturated.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: Lynn As you already know I am a Maltese breeder who has to have pictures if I am going to sell a puppy to a pet home... WILD :smpullhair: WILD :smtease:WILD puppies... how can a good picture even be imaginable!! I found the answer in a simple not too expensive video camera called FLIP... there may be others out there like this. When you video and then plug into computer (I am NOT technical person) it takes you to already downloaded (???) page that allows you to store video, post video etc. And allows you to get still pictures out of the video.. IT IS AWESOME... video for a few minutes and capture a still picture out of all the video frames. Here are some examples of pictures I have gotten from the video.


Aww! Sissy looks adorable. As does my Penny :heart: in the first picture. She doesn't stick her tongue out anymore  it was sooo cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn I have no idea how to take good pictures, I gave up on Miss Bow, I have one really good one of her, she just doesn't take good pictures, but I keep all the pictures I can, to me they are priceless. I post her pictures from time to time mostly of her sleeping lol
Matilda loves it when I get the camera, she begins her posing:blink::HistericalSmiley:.
If you don't see Matilda with her ball in her mouth or next to her it's because I am holding it above the camera:innocent:
I just love looking at all the pictures, doesn't matter about the quality of them, we will never be able to capture their personalities anyways
Lacie does look a lot like Matilda I have always thought all your girls are cute, they are so precious, I smile when I see your siggy, I can just imagine their personalities
Lorin always gets so mad at me when I take more then a few pictures of the girls, so to keep him from flipping out I only take a few:blush: I never could understand why he freaks out I DO HAVE A DIGITAL CAMERA:wacko1: and can delete


Jeanne that's a great idea


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I feel your pain........Sassy seems to hate photo sessions and will actually disappear when I start to bring things out so we can make pictures. But thankfully, once I get her staged she just lays there. It is sometimes disheartening if I want her to sit or stand because she just wants to lay and look at me. Thank good for digital photography. Oh....and treats! Treats get her to turn her head. :wub:


----------

